# Mavericks Consulting Ellis Regarding Sanders



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

> But the Mavs’ interest in Larry Sanders, based on conversations with team sources, is best described as cautious and complicated.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/blog/dallas/mavericks/post/_/id/4704634/sources-mavs-have-cautious-interest-in-larry-sanders


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Would he even want to sign another contract? Does he care to play basketball anymore?


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Sanders AND Amare!?

Somebody get that team a reality show


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I don't buy it. This is all fairly new. I find it hard to believe they've thrown around the idea to pick up Sanders, stopped and said "Well lets ask Monte first" and that somehow the story has leaked already as well. 

And like others have said, they just picked up Amare. Doesn't add up.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

They were interested in Sanders last year as a buy-low move, obviously before it escalated to this level, so I buy the idea that they've had these discussions before. 

Still, I don't think Sanders ends up on the team at all. They seem very skeptical about even talking to the guy, and the Mavericks value continuity and team chemistry.

Plus, Sanders just got paid $13M for not doing anything at all. People w/ low work ethic don't suddenly learn to work after being paid for doing nothing.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

A team would have to be insane to sign this guy right now. How many gigantic red flags can one guy have before teams start to think twice before pursuing the guy.


----------



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

Yeah, you'd have to be borderline crazy to sign Sanders right now (Wait, have the Kings shown interest?) And besides that, I don't even think he wants to be playing.

That being said, if he goes and signs on with a contender right away and plays well, I will be royally pissed.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Marcus13 said:


> Sanders AND Amare!?
> 
> Somebody get that team a reality show


I would totally watch a reality show centered around an NBA team.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

ATLien said:


> I would totally watch a reality show centered around an NBA team.


Me too. Im surprised they havent done their own "Hard Knocks" type of deal yet.


----------

